# Synthroid vs Armour dosages



## Rdonnelly (May 2, 2012)

Does anybody know what the Armour dose equivalent to 75 mcg of Synthroid would be? What exactly is a grain in mcg?

I was prescribed 30 of whatever unit the Armour was measured in, I liked it but felt like it wasnt near as strong or consistent as the synthroid was. On Tirosont 75 mcg now but wouldn't mind trying Armour again if dosing was off last time.

Thanks!!


----------



## bleftwich (Apr 30, 2012)

http://thyroid.about.com/library/drugs/blconversionchart.htm

This was the chart I used when comparing what I was on to what the dr. put me on for Armour.


----------



## laff66 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thats the chart I used when I recently switched from armour back to levo and didn't have any problems. I don't understand how that chart compares to the commonly stated formula for comparing armour to levo or synthroid though? I've always seen that armour contains 9 of T3 and 38 of T4, but T3 is 4x stronger so (9 x 4)+38=74mcg of hormone in one grain. Using that formula my 90 of armour should be equivalent to 100mcg of levo, but the chart says 150?

Again, I went with the chart and switched from 90 of armour to 150 of levo in one day with no problems, although have not had labs since doing so.


----------

